# check freeBSD for configuration errors



## ccc (Sep 16, 2010)

hi

Howto check freeBSD for configuration errors?


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 16, 2010)

Consult relevant documentation, such as:
make.conf(5)
rc.conf(5)
/usr/src/sys/i386/conf/NOTES
xorg.conf(5)
sendmail(8)
pf(4)

HTH


----------



## pbd (Sep 17, 2010)

What's wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2010)

Most importantly, read /var/log/messages.


----------

